# Overuse of antibiotics in livestock.



## Dino (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow this article seems to be limited to commercial farming it does apply to small farms also imo.

Www.foodrenegade.com/cafos-give-rise-antibiotic-resistant-superbugs/


Here is more proof...

www.thepigsite.com/swinenews/16557/routine-antibiotics-use-should-be-phased-out


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 13, 2013)

The whole antibiotic thing has had a negative effect on small farms and hobby farms, imo.

I know that in my area folks can no longer call their vet and say "my goat/cow has pneumonia and I need some XXX."  In order for the vet to prescribe anything, the vet come come out and examine the animal.  EVEN IF that person has a long standing with that vet and the vet trusts the judgement of the owner.

It is hitting all us small farmers in the rear.  If another one of my goats gets pneumonia, I know that I need to treat with nuflor.  I pay about 12$ for a round of nuflor, but I"ll be paying $125 dollars for a farm call, or $75 dollars (plus the cost of hauling) to carry a stressed sick animal into the office.

Case in point: Had a vet call near here with a calf with pneumonia.  Owner called and requested nuflor.  The vet came out, checked the animal's temp, wrote it down and said "Yep, your right as usual, you need nuflor."  Then the vet handed him to drug and the bill.  Because it was a weekend call, there was an added charge...The owner paid $185 dollars for a $12 dollar prescription.  This is a GOOD vet, he was embarrassed to have to bill it that way, but had to cover his own rear end in case the state did an audit.  He could be severely fined if he didnt follow the rules.

Now I'm left to wonder how many critters are going to die because their owners cannot or will not pay such prices for drugs that they KNOW they need, from vets that KNOW the owners are right and have been right for many many years.

I agree that the overuse of antibiotics needs to be dealt with, so I'm not really debating the "rule" in my area, but it really ticks me off that *I will have to pay more out of pocket to prevent others from being STOOOPID.*  It just irritates me.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2013)

X2 redtail!

The vets are also in a bad position... the FDA is considering removing ALL anti-biotics off the shelves...so you won't be able to find anything at TSC if this happens. They are also considering limiting vet availability to anti-biotics.

We see a lot around us...and I will say way tooooo many people jump to "giving" something without really having a clue  about what is going on with the animals. 

It is the same with the de-wormers.. people just giving them without even knowing what parasites the animals have or what kind of load.

The human factor is serious.. I haven't been on anti-biotics but about 3x in my life...so no overuse however I am so sensitive to ALL anti-biotics that I end up in the hospital. I have to raise my own food, rely on enough deer meat  to come in every season...if I eat food with traces of anti-biotics I get violently ill.  Weird...yes but a reality. I don't want it in my food either!


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 13, 2013)

My guess is we better stock up.


----------



## Dino (Feb 13, 2013)

Well the reason some states make you call a vet is because all the sheeple never challenge officials.  By that I mean the officials don't understand most laws either so the bend toward one extreme or the other.  Can you give your own rabies shos or no?  Chances are your state officials say you must follow the national rabies compendium... which states a veterinarian "should" dispense it etc.  It does Not say "Shall" which is a decisive command.  Should .... is only a recommendation.   ;-)   You can buy meds if you know where to look.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 14, 2013)

Another thing to consider in all this is the increased workload of our vets.

With the new rules on medications, there are ALOT more requests for farm visits, resulting in much trouble in scheduling.  Right now, my vet is having to schedule three days out, and cannot do routine care vet calls, because they are overwhelmed with emergency visits.

A calf in my area died because the vet was too busy with other emergencies to get out there.  

It's also concerning that I may have to call a vet, and wait with my sick or injured animal for at least 24 hours to get a vet, only to have one come by with 6-7 other emergencies waiting...meaning that the vet will feel the need to hurry.  Will he be able to do a thorough job?  Will we get adequate care?

On the rabies thing, I FULLY support that being regulated.  If a dog bites me or my child, I dont want to have to take the owner's word for it that the animal has had its rabies shot.  People lie.
Certain med's NEED to be regulated for the safety, imo.

Some antibiotics need to be controlled as well, to prevent their overuse.  However, I feel that HOW it is prescribed just be left up to the one that knows how to use it properly.....Veterinarians, not officials. If I call a vet that I have an established relationship with, and that vet has seen my critters and knows that they are well cared for and that I know my stuff, he should be able to let me have what I need, using his own judgement.


----------

